# 400C lithium-ion batteries!!!!



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

Rich02si said:


> Just saw this! When these hit the market drag racing records will shatter.
> 
> http://green.autoblog.com/2011/03/23/new-battery-technology-electric-vehicles-recharge-minutes/


I agree the high discharge rates would be great for a drag strip ... if the Anode and Electrolyte can do the same or better than what they achieve with just the Cathode.

I just wish the reporters could do a better job of accurately reporting what was done.

Had to pay to get the article but the reporter is confused... Discharge is not Charge... it isn't that hard to understand the difference here people... If you can't tell the difference , get out of reporting on batteries.

Second part is they only tested on the Cathode... a functional battery needs all 3 pieces Anode + Cathode + Electrolyte... and you can only go as fast and the slowest / weakest of the 3.

They showed what we already know the faster you discharge the lone Cathode the less of the 1C discharge rate you get ... a modified lone cathode DISCHARGED at 1,017C of the NiMH lone Cathode they retained ~75% of the 1C DISCHARGE rate... 120 seconds ( 30C ) to CHARGE to 99% SoC ... 10 seconds ( 360C ) to CHARGE to 85% SoC.

Similar for the modified Li-Ion lone Cathode ... Retained 76% of 1C DISCHARGE when DISCHARGED at 185C DISCHARGE rate... 38% of the 1C rate when DISCHARGED at 1,114C... Charged to 90% SoC after 120 seonds ( less than 30C charge rate ) for the lone modified Cathode... 75% SoC after 60 seconds of CHARGING.

Good work don't get me wrong ... but is significantly different from what is being reported.


----------

